# Final Draft software



## Mklangelo (Mar 21, 2008)

So is this program going to format a screenplay into the accepted version for Hollywood?  I say Hollywood because if it's in the proper format for that, then I think I'm ok, right?

What if I person wanted to submit screenplays in the U.K. or something like that?  Can Final Draft do it?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 21, 2008)

Final draft is probably the most preferred program for writing for the screen and television.

It's also very expensive.  I would say that a beginner can do fine with Sophocles (probably a better program acdtually and a LOT cheaper)   or just templates for Word like I use.

You get a job on a TV show or something, then maybe you need FD.

FD has templates for a LOT of different kinds of formats and shows.   If there is a different style in UK, they will either have it or there's a plugin for it somewhere.


----------



## Mklangelo (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for your INFORMED opinion!


----------



## Dr. Apopolus (Mar 22, 2008)

You should try Celtx, it'll do the job, and it's free. Actually, I've both, and I prefer it to Final Draft.


----------



## Mklangelo (Mar 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Mklangelo (Mar 22, 2008)

Dr. Apopolus said:


> You should try Celtx, it'll do the job, and it's free. Actually, I've both, and I prefer it to Final Draft.



Thanks Doc,

Actually, I was able to get a copy of Final Draft v7.1.1 for a "significant" discount.  Where there's a will, there's a way... 


What do you like better about Celtx?


----------



## Dr. Apopolus (Mar 22, 2008)

Mklangelo said:


> Thanks Doc,
> 
> Actually, I was able to get a copy of Final Draft v7.1.1 for a "significant" discount. Where there's a will, there's a way...
> 
> ...


 
Don't sweat it.

If you're coming solely from a screenwriting approach, Final Draft is fine. The thing I like about Celtx is its wholistic approach. 

For instance, you can write up character sheets which link from a character's name. Sound/video/images can also be attached at any given point. This is great for refamiliarising yourself with your characters. Best part is, once you're done, you can upload it to the celtx project centre, sound/video/images and all, and get some feedback.

I could list more reasons but, well, you get the picture.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 22, 2008)

Good tip on Celtyx.

But see...those character sheets and video images ands hit are useless to the writer...just shit tossed in to keep selling new versions...like Windows.

I have won about 6 copies of FD in contests, but don't use it because it's a fucked-up program to work on.


----------



## Dr. Apopolus (Mar 22, 2008)

lin said:


> Good tip on Celtyx.
> 
> But see...those character sheets and video images ands hit are useless to the writer...just shit tossed in to keep selling new versions...like Windows.
> 
> I have won about 6 copies of FD in contests, but don't use it because it's a fucked-up program to work on.



I wouldn't say useless.

But yeah, if you're planning to sell your screenplay, these things aren't overly important. 

If you don't use FD, what do you use?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 23, 2008)

I use templates for word.   There are a lot of free ones around.  I am using one from Doctor Format which I think costs around $60  (another contest win)  

One thing I like is that if is just a word document.  No exporting, importing, or any such.

Also, it's fairly transparent to work with.  In the sense of you, you are just writing, not learning to think like your program.

Sophocles is extremely instinctual for writers.  FD has never been accused of that.

The only whistle/bell I've heard ANY writer praise is its ability to read scripts aloud so you can listen to how the dialog sounds.


----------



## Wallmaker (Mar 23, 2008)

Final Draft is pretty standard in Hollywood.  You can get by with others... but I recommend keeping something that looks a lot like a final draft document.  I once got read a script that formatted the margins to fit more per a page and it really stood out as amatuerish (then again, so did the CD of self written and performed songs to be performed in the script which came mailed with it).  But when it comes to format... blending in and letting the work speak for itself is key.  

Also get something that is helpful with revisions.  Final draft has a revision mode where new passages are a different color and an asterix is put in the margin of the page (very easy to scan for revised areas on subsequent drafts for yourself and anyone else working with you).  I'm sure the other software has it, so make sure you pick one that does...


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 23, 2008)

Like Wallmaker says, the important thing is that it looks like a script.  (Not necessarily like an FD script, but like the other scripts people are seeing.

A tip, FD uses a special font, Courier Final Draft which has a "look" and lets you cheat an extra couple of pages into a script.  So install it and use if for Word scripts.

THIS PAGE has some great links, including download of script fonts and several Word templates, including BBC formats.

A big phrase in her final paragraph that's worth understanding is "_anyone else working with you_".   If you're writing for TV show or working with a team of pros on your script, this is definitely worth it, if not a must.  But then you'd be able to afford FD, wouldn't you?   And there'd be a reason for using such a bassackwards program.


----------



## Wallmaker (Mar 24, 2008)

Lin,
We have to stop agreeing. People will talk.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like a rom com premise.


----------



## Dr. Apopolus (Mar 24, 2008)

lin said:


> Sounds like a rom com premise.


 
I just wrote it. Sold for 50k, thanks gang.


----------



## BOURBON (Mar 24, 2008)

I really do like final draft. It is a matter of personal pref, but I find the short-cuts make life so easy.


----------



## Wallmaker (Mar 25, 2008)

Dr. Apopolus said:


> I just wrote it. Sold for 50k, thanks gang.


 
Ah ah ah. My lawyer has teeth.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 25, 2008)

And mine has tentacles.


----------



## Mklangelo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine sued his Mom.


----------



## geminye (Mar 27, 2008)

I have never used Final Draft, but I have tried Sophocles.  I prefer Celtx.  It is extremely useful to a beginning writer like myself. The greatest thing is that it is entirely open source and works on pc, linux, and mac.


----------

